# Rocket Giotto Evoluzione V2 & Baratza Vario



## Billywiz1307

I have done my homework on here and elsewhere and have decided to sell off my Jura Impressa Z5 (if anyone wants it) in favour of a Rocket Giotto Evoluzione V2 & Baratza Vario.

Before I press the button and order from BellaBarista, I am seeking any pros and cons from you learned coffee guys so feel free to comment.

I am told that once I get the various parameters right, I will notice a huge difference in shot quality, is that right? I have gone for the Vario grinder because I want the ability to grind for use in a french press or filter and I understand the Baratza Vario accommodates that capability over my short listed Eureka Mignon Mk2. Again, any advice would be appreciated.

Dave


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Billywiz1307 said:


> II am told that once I get the various parameters right, I will notice a huge difference in shot quality, is that right? I have gone for the Vario grinder because I want the ability to grind for use in a french press or filter and I understand the Baratza Vario accommodates that capability over my short listed Eureka Mignon Mk2. Again, any advice would be appreciated.


Hi Dave - B2C to a Rocket Giotto - now that's a quantum leap! Before you go ahead and buy - word of caution. Vario is not capable of being set up to grind for espresso and pour over. In fact - no grinder is. The Vario, with its ceramic burrs changed to steel, makes a great pour over grinder but once modded, can't grind for espresso. You'd need to put the ceramic burrs back. You might want to PM coffeechap on this forum as he may be able to sort out a second hand refurbished grinder or at the very least suggest one that pairs nicely with your Giotto.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Don't skimp on the grinder with a lovely machine like the Giotto .


----------



## forzajuve

I second the view that espresso and brewed all in one grinder does not exist. Not with the grind consistency you will want with a beaut like the Giotto!


----------



## Billywiz1307

I take that on board, re the Vario not being an all round grinder, so assuming I am concentrating on espresso use with the Giotto, which grinder do you recommend, the Baratza Vario or the Eureka Mignon Mk2?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Billywiz1307 said:


> I take that on board, re the Vario not being an all round grinder, so assuming I am concentrating on espresso use with the Giotto, which grinder do you recommend, the Baratza Vario or the Eureka Mignon Mk2?


There's a review on the BB website of four grinders including the Mignon and Vario. I think the Mignon won the approval of the reviewer. With the Giotto, you might want to broaden your horizons - whilst both the Vario and Mignon are good in their own way, I would wonder if they are capable of doing your Giotto true justice.


----------



## 4085

If it is a straight choice, then the Mignon wins every time over the Vario. But, if you have space, then you might consider something else. The Mignon has small burrs, even though they do deliver. On the plus side, both hold their price second hand quite well so if you upgrade in the future, you will not lose too much.


----------



## Billywiz1307

My new Giotto Evoluzione V2 and the Eureka Mignon Mk2 arrived today from BellaBarista and I'm blown away by the sheer beauty of this machine. I had already avidly watched and re-watched Scottie Callahan's (Aussie Barista Champ) YouTube videos about creating a perfect shot from the Giotto Evoluzione. I found it remarkably easy to use and got my first half decent shots out, so I'm optimistic.

Just one complaint, being picky, Health & Safety must have had a hand in the decision to glue a label right across the top of the fabulously chromed head. I hate labels and especially obvious ones that warn you that the head is HOT, duh!!! You don't say. Anyway, I got the label off, eventually, using nail varnish remover.


----------



## glevum

excellent....get some pics up. wondered if those warning hot labels came off as they spoil that shiney E61 group. enjoy mate!


----------



## glevum

there is a warning triangle on my bezzera just below the nut but its discreetly laser etched on


----------



## Billywiz1307

Yeah I'll get pics up when I get it's position in my kitchen sorted and I must get it plumbed in too. The label was annoying though, it took me quite some time trying various substances to identify what sort of gum was used. A water based label would have sufficed. Hey listen at me, if that's all I can find wrong with the Giotto, it's not bad is it ha ha. It arrived at my office before lunchtime so i had to get it out to have a look and having watched the teardown at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJwq4wR8vds, I had the lid off too. Very impressive inside.

Someone said it was a quantum leap to go from a B2C to this but they were dead right, massive difference. After removing the label I spent the rest of the evening just looking at it, it really is a gorgeous piece of chromed engineering, engineering that actually does a fabulous job. I'm dreading getting it dirty.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Congratulations - very, very nice piece of equipment - have fun.


----------



## reneb

congratulations - i'm sure you'll be very happy with both of your new toys. both great machines.

getting the label glue off is a bit of a pain. i found the easiest way was to use IsoPropyl alcohol, came off very easily with that, but i guess something like white spirit would work as well.


----------



## sunsorba

forzajuve said:


> I second the view that espresso and brewed all in one grinder does not exist. Not with the grind consistency you will want with a beaut like the Giotto!


Je suis d'accord avec vous.


----------



## Charliej

sunsorba said:


> Je suis d'accord avec vous.


En Anglais ici s'il vous plait


----------

